# Want to get a fast Freeride Carver is the new Jones Stratos the answer?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't love my flagship in the trees. It has decent float but it's really a beast to whip around sometimes. For what you're describing, I'd look at the Amplid Surfari. I recently got it's big brother the Pentaquark, and it carves so incredibly hard without a speed limit. I think the Surfari would rule the groomers and also do well in the trees and powder fields. It's on my short list.


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

Try sizing down with the flagship if it rides how you want. Ive been interested in the flight attendant for a while but never tried it.
I sized down my BSOD from 162 to 156. 20lbs over weight limit. Still carves hard and more nimble. It handles steep/deep powder well but I lost speed on flat zones and went nose down without shifting weight back. 
Pair the width with your boots...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Icesurfer002 said:


> Try sizing down with the flagship if it rides how you want. Ive been interested in the flight attendant for a while but never tried it.
> I sized down my BSOD from 162 to 156. 20lbs over weight limit. Still carves hard and more nimble. It handles steep/deep powder well but I lost speed on flat zones and went nose down without shifting weight back.
> Pair the width with your boots...


I sized down on a Flagship and it is still not good in the trees. I feel like I lost some float and it's not as great for freeride either. Sort of downgraded what I wanted a Flagship for. I wish I had gotten a larger size and something else for the trees.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I don't love my flagship in the trees. It has decent float but it's really a beast to whip around sometimes. For what you're describing, I'd look at the Amplid Surfari. I recently got it's big brother the Pentaquark, and it carves so incredibly hard without a speed limit. I think the Surfari would rule the groomers and also do well in the trees and powder fields. It's on my short list.


Thanks for the feedback. Do you have the newest flagship? I didn't find it so difficult in the trees and so I wonder if that's the difference... Of course I didn't really spend more than 2 hours on it so not 100% sure. The Sufari looks really cool but I'm concerned it'll have the same problem as the flight attendant ie that'll be too much bored for me to handle outside the groomers.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Stratos should give you a significantly better carving experience than what you get with the Flagship. I have a Stratos, a Flight Attendant and a One Mag. I used to have a Flagship (a couple of seasons ago). I haven't ridden the Stratos and Flag back-to-back because I sold the Flag the summer before last.

Of all of those boards above, if I could only have one for everything (big mountain, small mountain, local hills, riding with the kids, riding with friends) it would be the Stratos. Second would be the One mag. If you haven't considered the Signal Yup, that's another great one to throw in there. It won't charge as hard as the Stratos because it's not as stiff, but it's a super all-rounder.

A board being good or bad "In the trees" doesn't say much because "tree riding" varies with when and where you ride -- tight, spaced, powder, packed, icy, steep, mellow etc...even on the same resort.

I'm kind of disappointed to hear good news about the Element, btw, as I had just talked myself out of buying one...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

lifeisgold said:


> Do you have the newest flagship? I didn't find it so difficult in the trees and so I wonder if that's the difference...


I have an older Flagship. It's one of the earlier ones, maybe 15/16. It's probably changed a bit since then. I'd assume its spirit is the same, but I heard the new ones are softer. 



zc1 said:


> A board being good or bad "In the trees" doesn't say much because "tree riding" varies with when and where you ride -- tight, spaced, powder, packed, icy, steep, mellow etc...even on the same resort.


This is a great point. I'll specify that I didn't like it in the tight and technical trees we have in Summit County Colorado. I'm always "threading the needle." Also, snow in the trees is often unpredictably variable around here. I felt it needed a little more torsional flex to be an easy ride in there. I've been thinking about splitting it, and I hope that will relax the torsional flex a little.


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I sized down on a Flagship and it is still not good in the trees. I feel like I lost some float and it's not as great for freeride either. Sort of downgraded what I wanted a Flagship for. I wish I had gotten a larger size and something else for the trees.


I demoed a 159 Orca today. It was floaty with no effort in powder and even agile for the 159. I weght 210lbs @ 6"1'. I took it on groomers, moguls, some ice in the shade and tree line powder sidehits about 6 to 10 inches deep. It didnt require the backward lean that the BSOD does. I set the rear binding all the way back. I thought the magnetraction added some grind while up on edge through choppy areas but not a horrible chatter... try it if you can.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Travis Rice makes that Orca look really good in Dark Matter. I'd like to try one for sure. It won't make me Travis Rice, but they look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Icesurfer002 (Dec 7, 2019)

It was a gamble for me regarding the hyvrid camber boards. Not a fan of my softer Burton Custom Flying V Rocker but the stiffer Orca is worth checking out.

It was really cool to expect to nose dive in powder without a lean and be surprised about how well the board stayed on top. The tapered tail was magical.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

zc1 said:


> The Stratos should give you a significantly better carving experience than what you get with the Flagship. I have a Stratos, a Flight Attendant and a One Mag. I used to have a Flagship (a couple of seasons ago). I haven't ridden the Stratos and Flag back-to-back because I sold the Flag the summer before last.
> 
> Of all of those boards above, if I could only have one for everything (big mountain, small mountain, local hills, riding with the kids, riding with friends) it would be the Stratos. Second would be the One mag. If you haven't considered the Signal Yup, that's another great one to throw in there. It won't charge as hard as the Stratos because it's not as stiff, but it's a super all-rounder.


Wow you had my past, what I'm trying, and (probably) future! 
How was the carve on the stratos compared to the FA? 
I am worried that so far I have been attracted to only almost "pure" camber boards and the stratos might be a bit to rocker feeling...



zc1 said:


> A board being good or bad "In the trees" doesn't say much because "tree riding" varies with when and where you ride -- tight, spaced, powder, packed, icy, steep, mellow etc...even on the same resort.


Yes that is exactly what I refer to when I speak of trees, I want a board that with quick-ish turns that can handle steeps and powder and a little ice.....though if it is too icy I probably don't go there and rather stay on-piste.



zc1 said:


> I'm kind of disappointed to hear good news about the Element, btw, as I had just talked myself out of buying one...


Lol addiction can't be beat by logic alone.
Though if I am being honest not sure how it would do on serious terrain or real high speeds I rode it a little in kilington.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

Icesurfer002 said:


> I demoed a 159 Orca today. It was floaty with no effort in powder and even agile for the 159. I weght 210lbs @ 6"1'. I took it on groomers, moguls, some ice in the shade and tree line powder sidehits about 6 to 10 inches deep. It didnt require the backward lean that the BSOD does. I set the rear binding all the way back. I thought the magnetraction added some grind while up on edge through choppy areas but not a horrible chatter... try it if you can.


Before I did the demos this season the orca was on my short list and I meant to get to it...
But like the comments below have said I during the demos I realized I really like that feeling of camber plus with the short boards I felt the lack of a tail though most people don't seem to have an issue with it.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lifeisgold said:


> I am worried that so far I have been attracted to only almost "pure" camber boards and the stratos might be a bit to rocker feeling...


As far as rocker feeling is concerned, don't worry about that. It will feel more cambered and locked in than the Flagship did.

The Stratos definitely still has a less catchy feeling when flat based and when initiating turns. It's not that it's loose. It's just not catchy is all. When you get it on edge, though, it stays there and it's competent. I've had it in very firm to icy conditions as well and was surprised that the contouring wasn't an issue that I had to adjust to in that setting at all. I didn't find myself wanting more immediate edge hold/catch, but probably because I had already adjusted to riding it. I become aware of the difference in the way it engages the edge when I ride something more direct either before or after the Stratos (eg. Signal Yup the a couple of days ago). The FA is more immediate in engaging the edge, but it doesn't hold better than the Stratos.

It's a great board. Demo it if you get the chance, but I suspect that it'll be everything you liked about the Flagship, but better on edge and easier to manage in tight, technical situations.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> As far as rocker feeling is concerned, don't worry about that. It will feel more cambered and locked in than the Flagship did.
> 
> The Stratos definitely still has a less catchy feeling when flat based and when initiating turns. It's not that it's loose. It's just not catchy is all. When you get it on edge, though, it stays there and it's competent. I've had it in very firm to icy conditions as well and was surprised that the contouring wasn't an issue that I had to adjust to in that setting at all. I didn't find myself wanting more immediate edge hold/catch, but probably because I had already adjusted to riding it. I become aware of the difference in the way it engages the edge when I ride something more direct either before or after the Stratos (eg. Signal Yup the a couple of days ago). The FA is more immediate in engaging the edge, but it doesn't hold better than the Stratos.
> 
> It's a great board. Demo it if you get the chance, but I suspect that it'll be everything you liked about the Flagship, but better on edge and easier to manage in tight, technical situations.


Hey ! Im looking to get a great 10/10 carving board with like a 7/10 powder capability, from what you said the Stratos seems like THE board. So Im wondering, how would you compare the flex between the Statos and the FA ? (I ride a Burton Deep Thinker wich basically has the same flex as the FA)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> Hey ! Im looking to get a great 10/10 carving board with like a 7/10 powder capability, from what you said the Stratos seems like THE board. So Im wondering, how would you compare the flex between the Statos and the FA ? (I ride a Burton Deep Thinker wich basically has the same flex as the FA)


I really enjoy my Nidecker Tracer and I bet that the Nidecker Concept would be great for a more hard carving guy. People also rave about the Amplid Unw8.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

BXNoob said:


> Hey ! Im looking to get a great 10/10 carving board with like a 7/10 powder capability, from what you said the Stratos seems like THE board. So Im wondering, how would you compare the flex between the Statos and the FA ? (I ride a Burton Deep Thinker wich basically has the same flex as the FA)


I personally decided not to buy the Starots after a interesting incident. I found one sellin for 450 on ebay and I sent a message to the owner asking if he would take a bit over 400 for it. Reason being I wasn't sure if I would need to sell it again because I never got a chance to demo it. He answered the price is not an issue but that maybe he could help me decide if the board was for me and asked me height and weight etc. Long story short it was the guy from Goodrides (not sure which) and he was amazing took the time to discuss all board options with me multiable emails back and forth ( I would have thought he was burnt out of all the board conversations he rides like a hundred plus boards a year but whatever...)

Anyway he said that he was selling the board as even though it was a tun of fun in light stuff when it came to riding over choppy snow or even riding medium fast the super lightweight materials made for a very bumpy ride and uncomfortable ride. Therefore he told me not to bother and instead get something else (I am looking for something fast) anyhow that's what my research told me and shout out to the guys on the Goodride seems like they be Good People


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

BXNoob said:


> Hey ! Im looking to get a great 10/10 carving board with like a 7/10 powder capability, from what you said the Stratos seems like THE board. So Im wondering, how would you compare the flex between the Statos and the FA ? (I ride a Burton Deep Thinker wich basically has the same flex as the FA)


FA was definitely stiffer than the Stratos. The pop on the Stratos is easily-accessible where you have to work a bit harder or ride a bit faster with the FA. I wouldn't call either of them 10/10 for carving, though. They're both good on edge, but neither is even close to 10/10. The Stratos was just really well-balanced and had a nice transition between playfulness and grip.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

lifeisgold said:


> I personally decided not to buy the Starots after a interesting incident. I found one sellin for 450 on ebay and I sent a message to the owner asking if he would take a bit over 400 for it. Reason being I wasn't sure if I would need to sell it again because I never got a chance to demo it. He answered the price is not an issue but that maybe he could help me decide if the board was for me and asked me height and weight etc. Long story short it was the guy from Goodrides (not sure which) and he was amazing took the time to discuss all board options with me multiable emails back and forth ( I would have thought he was burnt out of all the board conversations he rides like a hundred plus boards a year but whatever...)
> 
> Anyway he said that he was selling the board as even though it was a tun of fun in light stuff when it came to riding over choppy snow or even riding medium fast the super lightweight materials made for a very bumpy ride and uncomfortable ride. Therefore he told me not to bother and instead get something else (I am looking for something fast) anyhow that's what my research told me and shout out to the guys on the Goodride seems like they be Good People


Yeah they're really helpful but I don't reallyyy trust them when it comes to carving and such...They reviewed the Deep Thinker and said that it needed a strong rider to push and carve and such...and Im good at carving (Lvl3 instructor in CA) but not a strong rider, I was 130lbs when I first rode it (so a lightweight) and I found it so easy to push and drive it hard...They also reviewed the Timeless wich is a beast for carving and their carving was just skidded turns with knees bent...BUT I still love them because even though it's not some deep/complex review, it really helps people narrowing down their choice and learning the basics of what you want or not of a board depending of your goals/riding style.
Curious, what board are you looking at if not the Stratos ?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> FA was definitely stiffer than the Stratos. The pop on the Stratos is easily-accessible where you have to work a bit harder or ride a bit faster with the FA. I wouldn't call either of them 10/10 for carving, though. They're both good on edge, but neither is even close to 10/10. The Stratos was just really well-balanced and had a nice transition between playfulness and grip.


Ahhh alright then, the search for the perfect board continues !


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lifeisgold said:


> I personally decided not to buy the Starots after a interesting incident. I found one sellin for 450 on ebay and I sent a message to the owner asking if he would take a bit over 400 for it. Reason being I wasn't sure if I would need to sell it again because I never got a chance to demo it. He answered the price is not an issue but that maybe he could help me decide if the board was for me and asked me height and weight etc. Long story short it was the guy from Goodrides (not sure which) and he was amazing took the time to discuss all board options with me multiable emails back and forth ( I would have thought he was burnt out of all the board conversations he rides like a hundred plus boards a year but whatever...)
> 
> Anyway he said that he was selling the board as even though it was a tun of fun in light stuff when it came to riding over choppy snow or even riding medium fast the super lightweight materials made for a very bumpy ride and uncomfortable ride. Therefore he told me not to bother and instead get something else (I am looking for something fast) anyhow that's what my research told me and shout out to the guys on the Goodride seems like they be Good People


The Stratos was good in powdery as well as more wet chop for me, but I didn't get to test it in the really heavy spring chop because the season was cut short. No offense to the Good Ride, but watching them ride I would expect any choppy terrain to be a bit of a battle on any board.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

BXNoob said:


> Ahhh alright then, the search for the perfect board continues !


Let me know when you find it. 

You've probably already seen, but if you're looking for an affordable bx-style board, Endeavor has all their boards 50% off right now -- even better than the pro deal. Have you looked at the Alpha? It's a one-trick pony, but still might be a more affordable intro to the category.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Let me know when you find it.
> 
> You've probably already seen, but if you're looking for an affordable bx-style board, Endeavor has all their boards 50% off right now -- even better than the pro deal. Have you looked at the Alhpa? It's a one-trick pony, but still might be a more affordable intro to the category.


Didn't see the sale ! Will look at em for sure, thanks !


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> I really enjoy my Nidecker Tracer and I bet that the Nidecker Concept would be great for a more hard carving guy. People also rave about the Amplid Unw8.


Yea I would get an Amplid in a heartbeat if I had the $$ but Im a student part-time instructor so can't afford it, the Tracer looks like a sh*t load of fun tho...Forces and Weaknesses ?


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

BXNoob said:


> Yeah they're really helpful but I don't reallyyy trust them when it comes to carving and such...They reviewed the Deep Thinker and said that it needed a strong rider to push and carve and such...and Im good at carving (Lvl3 instructor in CA) but not a strong rider, I was 130lbs when I first rode it (so a lightweight) and I found it so easy to push and drive it hard...They also reviewed the Timeless wich is a beast for carving and their carving was just skidded turns with knees bent...BUT I still love them because even though it's not some deep/complex review, it really helps people narrowing down their choice and learning the basics of what you want or not of a board depending of your goals/riding style.
> Curious, what board are you looking at if not the Stratos ?


I think the narrative of them being bad riders is greatly exaggerated some of it is footage from them ten years ago and some of it may be that they actually to test the board to see how it does on the skid. Are they elite riders? No. but they are as better then me which all that is important when considering a board they ride. Looking at them riding some pure carving boards this year (koruo etc) their riding is getting pretty legit, which is almost a shame as I am not as legit :/

*sigh I think I am going to go the quiver route Flagship big mountain and trees (I found it fine there) and a carver for east coast groomers. Leaning towards a Korua board for the carver, it might be to much but it looks like a real interesting experience at least.I looked at the sufari but its difficult to get a deal here in the states for one so I think the pencil is my more likely choice. Or I might pick a old hard carver for cheap on ebay/CL as I don'r really need it for powder any old board from 10 years ago might do. Now if only I could figure out if I should get the Flag 158 ? which is so cheap right now... or at 180lbs I need to go for the 161... (I tested the 161 it fit fine but... a little extra mobility can't hurt right?)


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BXNoob said:


> Yea I would get an Amplid in a heartbeat if I had the $$ but Im a student part-time instructor so can't afford it, the Tracer looks like a sh*t load of fun tho...Forces and Weaknesses ?


Have you seen the pricing for Amplid through the outlet store at the moment, if freight to Canada is lower than Aus it might be worth a look.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

lifeisgold said:


> I think the narrative of them being bad riders is greatly exaggerated some of it is footage from them ten years ago and some of it may be that they actually to test the board to see how it does on the skid. Are they elite riders? No. but they are as better then me which all that is important when considering a board they ride. Looking at them riding some pure carving boards this year (koruo etc) their riding is getting pretty legit, which is almost a shame as I am not as legit :/
> 
> *sigh I think I am going to go the quiver route Flagship big mountain and trees (I found it fine there) and a carver for east coast groomers. Leaning towards a Korua board for the carver, it might be to much but it looks like a real interesting experience at least.I looked at the sufari but its difficult to get a deal here in the states for one so I think the pencil is my more likely choice. Or I might pick a old hard carver for cheap on ebay/CL as I don'r really need it for powder any old board from 10 years ago might do. Now if only I could figure out if I should get the Flag 158 ? which is so cheap right now... or at 180lbs I need to go for the 161... (I tested the 161 it fit fine but... a little extra mobility can't hurt right?)


Yeah don't get me wrong they're good riders but they need to test all sorts of board so it's normal that they won't be pro in all riding styles. I just don't trust them for carving but if they say a board is good in powder or for butter, I will believe them ! Also: 158 = More fun 161 = Go fast and work for it


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lifeisgold said:


> I think the narrative of them being bad riders is greatly exaggerated some of it is footage from them ten years ago and some of it may be that they actually to test the board to see how it does on the skid. Are they elite riders? No. but they are as better then me which all that is important when considering a board they ride. Looking at them riding some pure carving boards this year (koruo etc) their riding is getting pretty legit, which is almost a shame as I am not as legit :/
> 
> *sigh I think I am going to go the quiver route Flagship big mountain and trees (I found it fine there) and a carver for east coast groomers. Leaning towards a Korua board for the carver, it might be to much but it looks like a real interesting experience at least.I looked at the sufari but its difficult to get a deal here in the states for one so I think the pencil is my more likely choice. Or I might pick a old hard carver for cheap on ebay/CL as I don'r really need it for powder any old board from 10 years ago might do. Now if only I could figure out if I should get the Flag 158 ? which is so cheap right now... or at 180lbs I need to go for the 161... (I tested the 161 it fit fine but... a little extra mobility can't hurt right?)


James was a surfer before snowboarding, and if you watch him, he looks like he's still largely using surfing movements in a lot of his riding. This won't translate well in rough terrain. I can guarantee that @BXNoob is a much better rider than all of the Good Ride reviewers.

Don't be disappointed at going the quiver route. Quivers are fun, haha. Why do you say a Korua might be too much?


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

zc1 said:


> James was a surfer before snowboarding, and if you watch him, he looks like he's still largely using surfing movements in a lot of his riding. This won't translate well in rough terrain. I can guarantee that @BXNoob is a much better rider than all of the Good Ride reviewers.


I trust you would know...but the questions is how many Goodride viewers are better then James? 




zc1 said:


> Don't be disappointed at going the quiver route. Quivers are fun, haha. Why do you say a Korua might be too much?


Lol I am not disappointed at having two boards I am however not looking forward to making to purchases and schlepping around two decks... 


I have never really rode with posi stance (which is strongly recommend by most) plus I am not carver that you guys are so might end taking a spill here or there...


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

BXNoob said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong they're good riders but they need to test all sorts of board so it's normal that they won't be pro in all riding styles. I just don't trust them for carving but if they say a board is good in powder or for butter, I will believe them ! Also: 158 = More fun 161 = Go fast and work for it


Right but as someone who weighs literally the upper limit of the recommend weight (and some time a pound or two over) it just might not be what the board is made for...on the other hand the size is there for speed and stability and this board has tons of both those those thing so maybe I could ride it a bit small? ( I don't need it for real deep pow to often)


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> Yea I would get an Amplid in a heartbeat if I had the $$ but Im a student part-time instructor so can't afford it, the Tracer looks like a sh*t load of fun tho...Forces and Weaknesses ?


The Tracer likes to turn. It's not wide so it's an easy ride being on edge. The sidecut is really nice and it has good edge grip along the entire edge. It's not great doing skidded/sliding turns with because the tail feels a bit grabby. It's not a big deal though but it's made to be on edge. Haven't tried it in pow but the setback should make it ok there.

The Concept has an even longer edge and it's stiffer (some say). I haven't been on the Concept so I'm just guessing that it's even better for more charging kind of guy.

The only downside with the Tracer I can think of is the relatively tight sidecut radius if you're into longer turns.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Amplid UNW8 is a great board for super hard carving and charging. Super stiff and physically demanding but a truly great board for the intended use. I’ve just got a Pentaquark to compare both, unfortunately next season.

Koruas are not that demanding. My CR is my daily resort carver, it is still quite ‚playful’ for a carving board. You can ride it on busy slopes no problem. Maybe if someone only scarved and ruddered with the backfoot it would be hard.

My friends own a Surfari and a Tracer.
The Tracer is a playful carver, you can push it and you can be relaxed no problemo. The guy owning it has just started this season and has no issues driving it even if he is just scarving now. You can buy it so cheap, it’s a great value board.

The Surfari carves really well too, great float in powder, slush and handles uneven shit exceptionally well. A great versatile board for all but park. A but more demanding than the Tracer but a little less than the Korua CR.

And on the Good Ride - they have improved a lot lately, check the Cafe Racer review. And Nick, the tattoed guy, can definitely ride park. You can watch them ride and relate to it, they don’t play rippers so I don’t see a reason to hate on them.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> The Tracer likes to turn. It's not wide so it's an easy ride being on edge. The sidecut is really nice and it has good edge grip along the entire edge. It's not great doing skidded/sliding turns with because the tail feels a bit grabby. It's not a big deal though but it's made to be on edge. Haven't tried it in pow but the setback should make it ok there.
> 
> The Concept has an even longer edge and it's stiffer (some say). I haven't been on the Concept so I'm just guessing that it's even better for more charging kind of guy.
> 
> The only downside with the Tracer I can think of is the relatively tight sidecut radius if you're into longer turns.


Alright thanks !


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Amplid UNW8 is a great board for super hard carving and charging. Super stiff and physically demanding but a truly great board for the intended use. I’ve just got a Pentaquark to compare both, unfortunately next season.
> 
> Koruas are not that demanding. My CR is my daily resort carver, it is still quite ‚playful’ for a carving board. You can ride it on busy slopes no problem. Maybe if someone only scarved and ruddered with the backfoot it would be hard.
> 
> ...


Nah I love what these guys are doing, no hate ! Also, heard some say the KoruaShapes board chip easily/the topsheet is cheap/Poor sustainability/Not a great quality overall but I love those boards....What do you think of your CR ?


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

lifeisgold said:


> Right but as someone who weighs literally the upper limit of the recommend weight (and some time a pound or two over) it just might not be what the board is made for...on the other hand the size is there for speed and stability and this board has tons of both those those thing so maybe I could ride it a bit small? ( I don't need it for real deep pow to often)


Depends what you wanna do with it ! If you want to play with it go a little smaller and if not, go for the recommended/little bigger


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> Nah I love what these guys are doing, no hate ! Also, heard some say the KoruaShapes board chip easily/the topsheet is cheap/Poor sustainability/Not a great quality overall but I love those boards....What do you think of your CR ?


I had a pretty hard crash with a skier who hit me from behind and I was shocked that he took such a tiny chunk of the laminate. So far the Korua seems to be super durable. A bit on the heavier side but you don’t feel it riding at all.

The finish is good, there are little imperfections if you really look for them but it’s being picky. I can find these on my Archetype too. Overall good quality, no worries.

About sustainability - I assume being eco, huh?
Honestly I don’t give a slightest fuck about boards using eco resins or lacquer. If it means any compromise in durability eco makes no sense. I hate litter, planned product-ageing and wasting resources. I’m not sure the impact on the environment is any lower if your board delams and you need to clamp it. Probably worse than a no eco well-done stuff that lasts years that you can pass to others.
I always laugh about eco warriors in 200 HP 3.0 liter SUVs that drive them in the city 90 % of the time. And no, I’m not a fan of Greta.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I had a pretty hard crash with a skier who hit me from behind and I was shocked that he took such a tiny chunk of the laminate. So far the Korua seems to be super durable. A bit on the heavier side but you don’t feel it riding at all.
> 
> The finish is good, there are little imperfections if you really look for them but it’s being picky. I can find these on my Archetype too. Overall good quality, no worries.
> 
> ...


Alright thanks !


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

zc1 said:


> The Stratos was good in powdery as well as more wet chop for me, but I didn't get to test it in the really heavy spring chop because the season was cut short. No offense to the Good Ride, but watching them ride I would expect any choppy terrain to be a bit of a battle on any board.


?


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Amplid UNW8 is a great board for super hard carving and charging. Super stiff and physically demanding but a truly great board for the intended use. I’ve just got a Pentaquark to compare both, unfortunately next season.
> 
> Koruas are not that demanding. My CR is my daily resort carver, it is still quite ‚playful’ for a carving board. You can ride it on busy slopes no problem. Maybe if someone only scarved and ruddered with the backfoot it would be hard.
> 
> ...


Awesome that you got to try all these boards!

What did you thinks the difference is between the CR and the Pencil? Sounds like the pencil is more surfy? 

Like I said can't seem to find a Sufari around here but if I did, how does that compare to the CR? is it more slow fun? or similar in speed playfulness?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lifeisgold said:


> I trust you would know...but the questions is how many Goodride viewers are better then James?





Yeahti87 said:


> And on the Good Ride - they have improved a lot lately, check the Cafe Racer review. And Nick, the tattoed guy, can definitely ride park. You can watch them ride and relate to it, they don’t play rippers so I don’t see a reason to hate on them.


They are relatable for sure and yes, they've definitely improved (riding and reviewing). They look to have much more organized video reviews now as well. They mean well, they're not pretentious, and they definitely provide a great service to the snowboarding community. It would be nice if more reviewers included riding footage.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Almost forgot about these guys. They have a bias towards hard-charging boards if you want reviews that might be closer to your own preferences:






yellowgentian.com -&nbspyellowgentian Resources and Information.


yellowgentian.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, yellowgentian.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!



yellowgentian.com


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

lifeisgold said:


> Awesome that you got to try all these boards!
> 
> What did you thinks the difference is between the CR and the Pencil? Sounds like the pencil is more surfy?
> 
> Like I said can't seem to find a Sufari around here but if I did, how does that compare to the CR? is it more slow fun? or similar in speed playfulness?


I’ve ridden two whole days with @dudi_wroc and he has the Pencil 164 and it has exactly the same geometry as my CR 159, the only difference is the tail shape after the contact points and maybe a just a tiny bit more of camber (both are on the table review by the Good Ride and I don’t see a difference in the camber). I had Rome Katanas on mine and dudi had some older Flux SF with plush straps (I think these were stretched and conformed to his boots but I hate plush straps anyway, I’m spoilt with a direct toeside input).
I had only one run on the Pencil but hated the ride cos of the bindings. I did adjust the straps to my smaller Adidas (I have Tacticals 9,5, dudi has 11 US Response) but I still felt so loose on the toeside that I’ve just skidded down the run and got my set back asap. Funny cos the run before I did nice Euros on the toeside and Indy grabs on the heelside carves and we heard 2 kids in the chair lift queue talking about it in admiration and trying to get on the lift just after us to see it again. I must have given them one of the worst disappointments in their life while I was skidding like a noob trying to get down safely hah
Dudi really liked the ride on my set, he felt the difference in the bindings but the Pencil and CR were very similar carving-wise. I’d say if you go into trees or tight spots get the CR as it’s shorter while the Pencil has more platform in the tail to pop off. The only difference is the tail after the contact points, honestly.

The Surfari I rode in 157 (so undersized for me, my buddy is 70 kg) and feels much quicker edge to edge (size but also the rocker that starts under the front binding). It still carves great anyway but I think it is easier to handle for an intermediate and for sure rides moguls better (quicker edge to edge, rocker and 3D nose). Korua grips better but again, for my 85 kg I’d need a 161 Surfari to really compare the grip.
None of these boards are really surfy, they have a locked in feel but if I were to choose a surfier one I’d say it’s the Surfari.

If you look for a surfy feel try Rossignol Sashimi, it feels less locked in due a huge rocker in the nose and like 5 cm taper I believe. Still chargy and carvy.

Surfari (mind you it will rise even more when weighted) vs Pentaquark vs Cafe Racer









Sashimi vs Alpha vs Greats 2019 I used to own and my friend rides now:


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

@Yeahti87 i think they are surfy but in a pow, or some shitty conditions when you need to lay a bit on a back foot.

What is surfy on a groomer ? Skidded turns ?

I don't surf, but surfing is all about being an a back foor t and have a loose front.
Offpiste yes they should be (that season i EU suck for me and i didn't had proper powder day), but onpiste thet are locked in.

Those can be a fun carvers for me. I have never beed a superb carver and I've never been on a twin super hard charger, but i enjoy riding on my Pencil its not to demanding.

Also depends how you engage your turns. You can do it more from back or more from front foot and you can feel a difference.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

dudi_wroc said:


> @Yeahti87 i think they are surfy but in a pow, or some shitty conditions when you need to lay a bit on a back foot.
> 
> What is surfy on a groomer ? Skidded turns ?
> 
> I don't surf, but surfing is all about being an a back foor t and have a loose front.


By surfy people usually mean a board that likes to be weighted on the backfoot on groomers. Otherwise it tends to wash out. And no locked-in ‚on rails carve’ feel.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

Exactly, everyone initiates a turn with weight over the front foot and moves towards the back of the board as the turn continues (except maybe hard boot borders?)... If you like a more surfy style you get further back and spend more time on there as well. Also this might be just my perception but I feel like when I want to take longer arcing turns even on a board with a short radius you just lean forward for a second and then quickly shift to the back for Arc-y turns. 

I ride like this the most when I'm in slushy conditions... It's not quite powder so you're still carving but you really can't lay much weight on that front foot. 

PS check niseko films on YouTube for some some surfy carvers... They do a bunch of things to unweigh the front or the back of the board not just shifting backwards but you get the idea...


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’ve ridden two whole days with @dudi_wroc and he has the Pencil 164 and it has exactly the same geometry as my CR 159, the only difference is the tail shape after the contact points and maybe a just a tiny bit more of camber (both are on the table review by the Good Ride and I don’t see a difference in the camber). I had Rome Katanas on mine and dudi had some older Flux SF with plush straps (I think these were stretched and conformed to his boots but I hate plush straps anyway, I’m spoilt with a direct toeside input).
> I had only one run on the Pencil but hated the ride cos of the bindings. I did adjust the straps to my smaller Adidas (I have Tacticals 9,5, dudi has 11 US Response) but I still felt so loose on the toeside that I’ve just skidded down the run and got my set back asap. Funny cos the run before I did nice Euros on the toeside and Indy grabs on the heelside carves and we heard 2 kids in the chair lift queue talking about it in admiration and trying to get on the lift just after us to see it again. I must have given them one of the worst disappointments in their life while I was skidding like a noob trying to get down safely hah
> Dudi really liked the ride on my set, he felt the difference in the bindings but the Pencil and CR were very similar carving-wise. I’d say if you go into trees or tight spots get the CR as it’s shorter while the Pencil has more platform in the tail to pop off. The only difference is the tail after the contact points, honestly.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the info

I guess the reason I was avoiding the sashimi was with the few smaller boards I rode I didn't like lack of a tail behind me.

Sounds like there's not that much of a difference between those two boards then. One better in trees, the other slightly better in powder. Whatever, they all sound like great choices! 

Now to the buying process.

Thanks guys for the help


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

lifeisgold said:


> Exactly, everyone initiates a turn with weight over the front foot and moves towards the back of the board as the turn continues (except maybe hard boot borders?)... If you like a more surfy style you get further back and spend more time on there as well. Also this might be just my perception but I feel like when I want to take longer arcing turns even on a board with a short radius you just lean forward for a second and then quickly shift to the back for Arc-y turns.
> 
> I ride like this the most when I'm in slushy conditions... It's not quite powder so you're still carving but you really can't lay much weight on that front foot.
> 
> PS check niseko films on YouTube for some some surfy carvers... They do a bunch of things to unweigh the front or the back of the board not just shifting backwards but you get the idea...


There are those who start their heel side turn on the front foot and their toe side turn on their back foot.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> There are those who start their heel side turn on the front foot and their toe side turn on their back foot.


Hula Hoopers!


----------



## pugnax (Feb 25, 2020)

Big fan of the Niche Maelstrom - worth a look if there are any left on sale.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I would definitely look at the endeavor boards at the current prices. 

Look at angry snowboarder for recent reviews. There's a couple that might fit your needs on there and the prices are pretty solid right now.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

Alright guys, I finally decided to buy....the Amplid Pentaquark ! The guys at Amplid were super nice and I found one that’s been ridden 3hours for half the price so I couldn’t pass that offer. Will do a full review in the winter.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

BXNoob said:


> Alright guys, I finally decided to buy....the Amplid Pentaquark ! The guys at Amplid were super nice and I found one that’s been ridden 3hours for half the price so I couldn’t pass that offer. Will do a full review in the winter.


The guys at Amplid are always super nice. 
If I like their boards like I think I will, I may end up with just an Amplid quiver.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

LeDe said:


> The guys at Amplid are always super nice.
> If I like their boards like I think I will, I may end up with just an Amplid quiver.


Yes ! Can’t wait to try the weapon I just bought...I asked so much question and the guy (John) at Amplid was super patient and took the time to answer all of them. 5/5 for Amplid Customer Service


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

you'll probably be happy with the pentaquazoid, seems most people are. I'd have one if I didn't need a little more versatility. I use my carver/charger as the daily and built a quiver around odd days when I don't want to do that.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> Yes ! Can’t wait to try the weapon I just bought...I asked so much question and the guy (John) at Amplid was super patient and took the time to answer all of them. 5/5 for Amplid Customer Service


I like how you weaponized the Pentaquark. My first day on mine, I claimed it cut the mountain to ribbons!


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> you'll probably be happy with the pentaquazoid, seems most people are. I'd have one if I didn't need a little more versatility. I use my carver/charger as the daily and built a quiver around odd days when I don't want to do that.


Yes it’s really for one thing only, but I already had a Park board+Pow Board+ All mountain Freeride so getting a board with only one mission was not really a problem !


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I like how you weaponized the Pentaquark. My first day on mine, I claimed it cut the mountain to ribbons!


How do you find the flex of the board ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm right at the upper limit of my 160's weight range. I think there's more flex nose to tail than torsionally. It's pretty stiff overall. I'm always tired after riding it, but I'm pretty sure that's cause it inspires me to rail carves as hard as I can. I only got to spend a handful of days on it this season, but I could feel it making me a better rider.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I'm right at the upper limit of my 160's weight range. I think there's more flex nose to tail than torsionally. It's pretty stiff overall. I'm always tired after riding it, but I'm pretty sure that's cause it inspires me to rail carves as hard as I can. I only got to spend a handful of days on it this season, but I could feel it making me a better rider.


Alright, Im like at the min weight for the board so I guess I will do some squats this summer hehe


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

United Shapes Orbit is probably worth a look for a fast freecarving board if sizing works out. Short length so nice for tighter spaces, but mega edge packed into that thing. The 157 has 124 cm of edge, which is what you'd typically see on a 64 or so. 

I know from thrashing the hell out of my Cadet 162 that US makes a damn fun, durable board. Somehow Orbit slipped under my radar, but that spec sheet and United Shapes pedigree definitely has my interest piqued.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Let me know when you find it.
> 
> You've probably already seen, but if you're looking for an affordable bx-style board, Endeavor has all their boards 50% off right now -- even better than the pro deal. Have you looked at the Alpha? It's a one-trick pony, but still might be a more affordable intro to the category.


Found the perfect board ! The Amplid Pentaquark ! I already knew it was a good damn board but I found a new one for half the price so I got it.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

BXNoob said:


> Found the perfect board ! The Amplid Pentaquark ! I already knew it was a good damn board but I found a new one for half the price so I got it.


Nice find! That actually sounds like a perfect fit. Looking forward to your report!


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Nice find! That actually sounds like a perfect fit. Looking forward to your report!


Yes I will do a full review next winter !


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> Yes I will do a full review next winter !


Soooo... what do you think?
I rode wigmar's in march and the lack of speed limit made me scare myself. Definitely going to consider their boards in the future. They seem like a stand up group of riders.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Soooo... what do you think?
> I rode wigmar's in march and the lack of speed limit made me scare myself. Definitely going to consider their boards in the future. They seem like a stand up group of riders.


Hey ! Rode it for the first time today. Conditions: Terrible. Icy snow and last 2 days were really hot so the ?snowpack?(don’t know whats the word in english) was really thin. Some weeds were sticking out. BUT from those 5-10 runs: I f*cking love it. It’s a beast and I instantly trusted it to hold no matter how fast I went. Im in love with it to be honest.

Will do a real review once I can ride in decent conditions.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The antiphase is pretty remarkable. I think there's so much marketing hype and buzzwords and bs but I've never ridden anything that just soaked everything up like that board did.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> The antiphase is pretty remarkable. I think there's so much marketing hype and buzzwords and bs but I've never ridden anything that just soaked everything up like that board did.


Agreed ! Also, the fact that I know I won’t be able to push this board to its limit ANYTIME soon is another thing that makes it so fun


----------

